# Spraying Humic DG



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

I have a bag of Humic DG. I was thinking about using my spreader for part of it and for the other part dissolving in water to spray. Is spraying a waste of effort/time?

PS I have a dfw_wand and now any day I'm expecting a Solo 475-B Deluxe backpack sprayer to arrive with which I'll promptly need something to spray. That's where the Humic DG idea came from.

Thanks for the feedback,
#00FF00


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

I wouldn't bother spraying the humic dg. It's made to be spread. I mean you can spray it, just seems like wasted effort.


----------



## KCBen (Jun 18, 2018)

I have humic powder that I sprayed last summer and fall.....but I still ordered a bag of Anderson's humic dg granular. 
IMO, spreading is waaayyy easier, less messy, and faster. I also over did the concentration when I sprayed last fall and some juvenile grass turned neon green and sent me on a poa tizzy.

I'd find something else to spray. I put a teejet nozzle & cf valve on my backpack sprayer and plan to time myself & flow rate in the driveway with water before using products.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> I have a bag of Humic DG. I was thinking about using my spreader for part of it and for the other part dissolving in water to spray. Is spraying a waste of effort/time?
> 
> PS I have a dfw_wand and now any day I'm expecting a Solo 475-B Deluxe backpack sprayer to arrive with which I'll promptly need something to spray. That's where the Humic DG idea came from.
> 
> ...


What setting did you use on your spreader? I can't find any information that correlates settings on the TurfBuilder to the settings on the R-8 or R8A


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

quadmasta said:


> What setting did you use on your spreader?


From https://andersonshumates.com/applications/#HDG...



> For Humic DG applications, we recommend the following application rates:
> 
> * Field Crops (in furrow): 10 lbs / acre
> * Field Crops (broadcast): 40 - 200 lbs / acre
> ...


----------

